# Do you suffer from MTS? Well, there's hope... not really.



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

This PSA is great https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzRxSqdZhFo


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i don't have MTS.....


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

I don't suffer from MTS, I enjoy it. 
Except maybe when I have to do water changes, one reason I've been downsizing the fish collection and using spare tanks for snakes.


----------

